# Tile over paneling?



## Eric_ht (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm planing on using modular granite tiles to tile my kitchen counter tops. I would also like to add a backsplash. Problem is the kitchen walls are paneling. The paneling was put up first of course and the cabinets then attached to the wall. I don't see a way to effectively replace the section between the top and bottom cabinets and make it look right. If I add anything to it (backerboard, drywall) it looks like it will protrude too far out. So can I tile over the paneling?

thanks


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro tiler, but everything that I've ever heard about tiling over any type of wood is that it will eventually crack the tile and/or the grout due to expansion and contraction.
Can't you cut it out and replace it with thin cement backerboard?
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

1/4" hardy backer board at bear min. Make sure you nail evey stud and back it with so liquid tales or thin set. This is the cheap may to do it right 1/2"


----------

